# 1967 Schwinn Stingray 3 speed Violet



## sworley (Dec 20, 2022)

I thought I'd share my recent find and the cleanup process here. I came across this on eBay as I have a saved search for "Schwinn stingray super deluxe" and the previous owner mistakenly had that in the title. I clicked on the ad because who doesn't like to see an earlier, original ray in a cool color? I was surprised to see that it was just an hour or so away from me. Of course, I had to message him about selling. 

He was more than happy to sell locally. At first, he said quite a low number relative to the current bid but I figured he was just happy not to have to ship it. Then, a few hours before the meetup he says he looked at the auction and was astounded by the price. He'd have to take that. I countered with a decently higher offer and reminded him of eBay, PayPal fees and the fact he was offering free shipping on the item. He wagered more and we landed a deal to proceed. 

Seeing it in person I was a bit disappointed in the condition relative to his few strategic auction photos but he was a nice enough young guy and said he needed holiday cash. He acquired the bike from a family friend as a bonus for tree removal. It was his buddy's aunt's bike. 

So, I'm starting cleanup on it and as I said, cautiously optimistic on cleanup because if it's not to my standards, it's out of here. It's already on thin ice being a deluxe (why do I keep buying these? I'm a standard or Super Deluxe guy) and at this point in my life, I only want nice examples. We'll see where it lands!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 20, 2022)

Nice find , I really like the 66 violet 3 speeds


----------



## ODDER (Dec 20, 2022)

Yeah that’s junk. 😂 I’ll pick it up next time I’m through there.


----------



## furyus (Dec 20, 2022)

Another ‘67! I’ve always been torn; I love the early stik-shifts, but I think the bikes look cluttered at the same time. If you asked 8 year-old me, it would be a no-brainer: stik-shift every time! Look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## sworley (Dec 28, 2022)

Clean up and tear down is going well. Lots of parts soaking in Evaporust and I’m about to place an order for tires and cable housing.


----------



## sworley (Jan 1, 2023)

A little more cleanup. P U! I don’t know if they smoked in the garage or it’s years of pig poop in the air (both are plausible in rural Iowa) but this thing has a nasty sweet smell. Whew, was getting a headache cleaning it.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 3, 2023)

cool bike, love the 3 speeds, have several 65's myself with the trigger shifters


----------



## sworley (Monday at 5:33 AM)

So the previous owner messaged over last night and said that his girlfriend also has a Stingray to sell. At first, it was "make an offer" then he came back that she'd like $500. What on earth happened to that frame? Nice parts (incorrect) and all but I'll be passing on this one.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Monday at 5:36 AM)

sworley said:


> So the previous owner messaged over last night and said that his girlfriend also has a Stingray to sell. At first, it was "make an offer" then he came back that she'd like $500. What on earth happened to that frame? Nice parts (incorrect) and all but I'll be passing on this one.
> 
> View attachment 1765457
> 
> ...



Wow never seen that not so sure how that could happen. Good pass


----------



## indycycling (Monday at 5:39 AM)

Yikes, that happened there where the tubes mate up? Never seen that before. 

Still for $500 you've got that in good parts easy even if you junked the frame. S2 red band, S7, solo crimped strut and saddle, wing tip guard, fork, bars.  

I'd buy it or point out that mess on the frame and make a lower offer


----------



## sworley (Monday at 5:42 AM)

Yeah, I did and countered with $300 but no dice. It's all right, I know the parts are valuable but at $500 any gains look razor thin and the hassle high. Best to let this one sail by.


----------



## ODDER (Monday at 7:32 AM)

I’d have had to walk away from that one too. Makes ya wonder though if they took it off some sweet jumps or took it to the skate park and dropped in the bowl or something. Weird break. Even more weird of a “fix” 😬


----------



## sworley (Yesterday at 2:23 PM)

Used the new tires arriving as a reason to do a mock up for motivation.


----------

